# Portable TiVo



## wilcotree (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone use portable devices to transfer to and watch TiVo recordings? Which one's are best and worst for use, ease of transfer, economy and so forth??Any cellphones compatible?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I've transferred TiVoToGo videos to my Treo650. I don't do it often - I don't really enjoy watching on a small screen like that. (Same reason I don't buy a video iPod or other PMP.)


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Next week I'll be transferring video to a Blackberry Pearl.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I travel every week and have several series that transfer to my iPOD to watch on the plane. The transfer is to PC and encodeing is automated and happens throught the week while I'm away. I just sync my iPOD once at the weekend.


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

I have a Cowon A2 which I use to watch some TiVo recorded stuff converted by TVHarmony.
I also have a Toshiba Gigabeat S60 which can be synced via WMP and converts the .tivo files to .wmv in the background.

Personally, I still think the Cowon is the best player on the market. The Toshiba is ok, but it's an MP3 player first that happens to play video.

My wife and I can easily watch a movie together on the plane using the Cowon because of the bigger screen. The Toshiba is not good for this.
Plus the battery life on the Cowon is ~8hrs while the Toshiba is like 3 to 4 (if you are lucky).


----------



## ARHYTHMATIK (Nov 11, 2006)

Sorry to pull up this old thread, but how do the videos come out on the Pearl? What do you use to encode them? I'm assuming they dont play the .tivo files right?


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I'd suggest a nice, light laptop.


----------



## vinniet (Jun 21, 2002)

I have a Palm Zire 72 and I watch about a show a day on the bus going into NYC. I use TCMP to watch them which is a free program. I encode the shows with TivoHarmony. I have gotten it down to a science now.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

No, it won't play .tivo files. You'll need to research DirectShow Dump to free the mpeg hidden in there and then check out this thread at BlackBerry Forums:
http://www.blackberryforums.com/general-8100-series-discussion/47422-how-video-encoding-8100-a.html


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

davezatz said:


> No, it won't play .tivo files.


That's why I went with Snapstream's Beyond TV 4.5 and the showsqueeze feature (HTPC). I can record my show or shows at 8 PM (any time really), set my showsqueeze to convert to Divx at 12:00 AM, transfer the shows (that's right, it can squeeze any shows that you have to set to squeeze) at 6:00 AM while I'm in the shower and watch them at lunch on my Archos 400 later that day. Archos is the Tivo of PMPs. One day my Snapstream box might even replace my Tivo if Tivo Inc. continues down the path they've chosen to take.

Y-ASK


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I use both my Treo 650 and my iPod. I use the Treo mainly for kids shows ... if my daughter and I are stuck in Ann Taylor waiting for my wife we have entertainment while we're waiting. The iPod I use when traveling.


----------



## aridon (Aug 31, 2006)

I use a slingbox on my treo 700wx and control my tivo / live tv from my cell phone. Excellent quality on the Sprint edvo network here, works wonderfully. Live Tv / Tivo anywhere is simply unbeatable. I also use the laptop software and connect my cell phone for internet access to get it on my laptop if I'm more stationary.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Y-ASK said:


> That's why I went with Snapstream's Beyond TV 4.5 and the showsqueeze feature (HTPC). I can record my show or shows at 8 PM (any time really), set my showsqueeze to convert to Divx at 12:00 AM, transfer the shows (that's right, it can squeeze any shows that you have to set to squeeze) at 6:00 AM while I'm in the shower and watch them at lunch on my Archos 400 later that day.


I agree BTV is ideal for prepping content for mobile devices. I use it as well (SageTV and MCE too). Having gone down the path of multiple HTPCs, though, I will never use one again as my primary DVR powering a TV or projector - I want the simplicity and stability of a set-top box in my living room.



aridon said:


> I use a slingbox on my treo 700wx and control my tivo / live tv from my cell phone. Excellent quality on the Sprint edvo network here, works wonderfully. Live Tv / Tivo anywhere is simply unbeatable. I also use the laptop software and connect my cell phone for internet access to get it on my laptop if I'm more stationary.


I have a 6700 on Sprint and also use it for Slung TV and as an EVDO modem for the laptop. Another great way to get media on the road if you have cell connection and won't be watching for more than an hour or so (it kills battery).


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Still loving my Phone - went to a Cingular 2125 (which is the old orange phone from UK and next gen of theAudiovox 6500)

Tivo Desktop pulls shows over and transcodes onceto H264 - then pocketDivxencoder picks them up in batch and to DIvx format. I now hold 8 hours on my 1 Gig Mini SD card along with about 4 hours of music. So whenever I am stuck of do lunch alone or work out - I pop on a show :up:


----------



## Y-ASK (Aug 17, 2001)

davezatz said:


> I want the simplicity and stability of a set-top box in my living room.


Yep! That's why I still have multiple Tivo's and only one HTPC. I just don't want to have to deal with that DRM crap when I want to convert the video I want to keep or make mobil. Hopefully broadcast flags won't affect my setup but if they do I can always fall back to my Dazzle DVD Creator II. It doesn't have any of that imposed broadcast flag stuff built into the card.

Y-ASK


----------



## mcb08 (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations on dvd software for a Treo650? With link, please!!


----------



## cpersson (Dec 13, 2005)

vinniet said:


> I have a Palm Zire 72 and I watch about a show a day on the bus going into NYC. I use TCMP to watch them which is a free program. I encode the shows with TivoHarmony. I have gotten it down to a science now.


do you have to use the harmony autopilot or can you manually convert some shows every now and then? I am thinking about installing the tvharmony or the Tivo desktop plus (I know it is not free) but not sure which is best for my case. I am interested in putting some shows on my Treo 650 every now and then. I have already installed the TCMP.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

cpersson said:


> do you have to use the harmony autopilot or can you manually convert some shows every now and then? I am thinking about installing the tvharmony or the Tivo desktop plus (I know it is not free) but not sure which is best for my case. I am interested in putting some shows on my Treo 650 every now and then. I have already installed the TCMP.


Tvharmony has a quickpick feature that lets you pick individual shows on your Tivo for it to download and convert......or you can use it to select specific .tivo files already on your Harddrive to convert.


----------

